# Wjen will it end



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I get home from my first Herf last night (great time) and there are 2 boxes on the table. I'm thinking 1 is good (the devil site) but 2 means bad things. It would seem MR. Ahbroody fell under Al's spell and took no pity on the mailbox. I greatly appreciate the hit, almost all of them are new. I will say I'm not sure about the cherry Cuban Honeys. I may rey one, but I know 2 ladies that would enjoy them  BOTLs, show this guy some RG, will ya?

.

Bag #1:

Joya De Nicaragua Antano
Gurkha Regent
Leon Jimenes
Sancho Panza
Sancho Panza
Punch Royal Selection #12 July 2000



Bag #2

2 Vega Talanga
5 Vagas Gold
Fidalgo
Rocky Patel R4
Rocky Patel OSG



Bag #3

Felipe Gregorio Dominica
Pelo De Oro
2 Felipe Gregorio Capas
Felipe Gregorio II
Felipe Gregorio 15th Anniversary XV
Felipe Gregorio Capas in a Toro


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Bombed Mailboxes Robin! :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

You should start forwarding all your mail to the bomb squad!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

:r:r:r:r:r

Great job Ahbroody!!!!! Didn't you send two packages? I wonder where the other ones headed? 

Hey Easy Rider, time to buy another Tupperware yet? :ss


Your pal,
Al


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Muahahhaa........


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Post-Herf Bombs!!!:tu

What could be better than getting home from a herf and finding bombs?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Great hit! You're tupperdor was looking sad, Michael. :hn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like the beatings will continue until morale improves!! Nice job!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Volt said:


> Wjen will it end


NEVER :r:r:chk:chk:mn:mn:gn:gn:gnOr when you have to buy a new tupperdor! Then we can start the whole process over again!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw the Mushroom cloud in Ohio!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ya'll jest but it is at least 2/3's full. Gotta go get more boxes tomorrow for all these singles. That's ok, I have one last bomb for this month departing tomorrow and my little taste test sticks. I can sling a bomb here and there when I have to. Looks like I need to to keep the humi low.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey he said spring cleaning so thats what I did, try that fidalgo pretty soon. Its been sitting for about a year now. Had one yesterday and really enjoyed it while I was outside building my fence. Down side was I have a nice dime size 1/2 circle burn on my arm from jamming it into my arm while lifting a piece of wood.

Smokeys should be arriving monday I guess


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: When will it end*

Sounds like a plan. I really don't do "boxes". All my smokes are from the 5 count to singles, so pucking one out to smoke can be difficult with so many choices. I'll place the Fidalgo next on the burn list.

I had a Punch Rare Corojo yesterday. Very nice. I had the B&M put a box back for me to get in May, she said they only come out once a year.



ahbroody said:


> Hey he said spring cleaning so thats what I did, try that fidalgo pretty soon. Its been sitting for about a year now. Had one yesterday and really enjoyed it while I was outside building my fence. Down side was I have a nice dime size 1/2 circle burn on my arm from jamming it into my arm while lifting a piece of wood.
> 
> Smokeys should be arriving monday I guess


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, Volt! How many pounds of beads does it take to humidify an entire house?

Looks like you may need to expand!!!

:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Hey, Volt! How many pounds of beads does it take to humidify an entire house?
> 
> Looks like you may need to expand!!!
> 
> :r


:r:r:r Now that's funny!

Al


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

:r It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Not real sure, maybe Mark will chime in...



longknocker said:


> Hey, Volt! How many pounds of beads does it take to humidify an entire house?
> 
> Looks like you may need to expand!!!
> 
> :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gurkhas? Punch Rare Corojos? Empty boxes? Needs a new Tupperdor?

hmmmmm............


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

No new plastic needed. Between bombs and Al's mission to get Tim and I to over flowing, the new box is is sitting real pretty. I have to say the Sterlite box is holding the RH like I had hoped. The 18 qt is a little stronger and solid feeling as opposed to the 70 qt. All is good so far.



rwhit37 said:


> Gurkhas? Punch Rare Corojos? Empty boxes? Needs a new Tupperdor?
> 
> hmmmmm............


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> No new plastic needed. Between bombs and *Al's mission to get Tim and I to over flowing*, the new box is is sitting real pretty. I have to say the Sterlite box is holding the RH like I had hoped. The 18 qt is a little stronger and solid feeling as opposed to the 70 qt. All is good so far.


I did nothing of the sort. Just asked if anyone wanted to help you guys out. That's all.

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I can assume that's your story and your sticking to it? Cuz only in the world of Fantasia will that float.



ahc4353 said:


> I did nothing of the sort. Just asked if anyone wanted to help you guys out. That's all.
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Michael, If I were you I would bomb the crap out of Al since he started all this crap! :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

In due time, in due time. See doing it now is almost expected. But one day he'll be a little too relaxed, sitting on the deck, smoking an Opus X and BAMM! The mailbox is gonna explode causing him to drop the X in the pool.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> In due time, in due time. See doing it now is almost expected. But one day he'll be a little too relaxed, sitting on the deck, smoking an Opus X and BAMM! The mailbox is gonna explode causing him to drop the X in the pool.


I'm all good no worries. Remember PIF not PIB. Besides, I didn't do anything.

If I dropped _*that*_ Opus in the pool I would cry and Vin would drive down here and kick my a$$.

Al


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm all good no worries. Remember PIF not PIB. Besides, I didn't do anything.
> 
> If I dropped _*that*_ Opus in the pool I would cry and Vin would drive down here and kick my a$$.
> 
> Al


I would have Vin pick me up on the way and help him if you did that Al! :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> If I dropped _*that*_ Opus in the pool I would cry and Vin would drive down here and kick my a$$.


I'm a lover not a fighter. That's why I sent that little inflatable pontoon thingy that will keep the Opus afloat.

And when's the pool party, Al?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> ....And when's the pool party, Al?


The door is always open for you my friend. 
Water is a tad bit cold right now.

Al :ss


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

It Only Gets Worse!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smoke_screen said:


> It Only Gets Worse!


Hummmmmm :r:r:r

I think the guys like kickin the snot out of you. :ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hummmmmm :r:r:r
> 
> I think the guys like kickin the snot out of you. :ss


maybe.....:r


----------

